# Fuzion ZRi



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

ok i need tires and i need some knowledge/ consumer reports from those people i can "trust" (fellow goat owners) on these tires. they are not going on the goat...yet but i am looking to put these on my rustang. my current tire is the pep boys futura something like the top of the line model and they SUCK whenever there's the slightest bit of moisture. i'm not really worried about an all season tire seeing how i live in the bowel of hell sorry i meant charleston sc but humidity is an issue because it does adhere itself to the road surfaces sometimes. the tire man who's job it is to sell tires said that the fuzion ZRi was the best tire they sold and would highly recommend it even over the kdw. fuzion is manufactured by bridgestone he said but will/should one day become it's own subsidiary. anyway enough of the history. the rustang is nothing special, just my weekend racer that's slower than my daily driver but the stang will be geared more towards road course. thanks for any help you can offer to these tires or others that might be better and please give a reason why or why not you like them. 
EDIT: i did search and i think there are about 4 or 5 people that said they had them but there may be more. don't make me have to pm you 4 with them. i know who you are


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I have them on the goat. No problems, traction is good in wet or dry conditions. And the price was good enough to give them a try. 2500 miles and no complaints.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I had them on my last car. After about 15,000 miles, it was time to replace. The tires had no tread left. This was just from normal everyday driving. They handled very well in all types of weather though.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I've got 245 up front and 275's out back on my stock 17's. Price is great and they do very well on dry pavement. O.K. on wet but give it up on cold and snow/icy pavement. I paid $97 each for the front and $107 each for the rear.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I live in Tampa, FL where it rains every day in the summer and I've got Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 all around.

They are excellent in the wet and hard to break loose when it's dry. A little pricier per tire, but well worth it imo.

I've got about 17K on them right now and will prob squeeze another 10K out. I drive fairly aggresively in the turns, but stick to a strict 3K mile rotation schedule to keep the wear even


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

what'd your goodyears cost? the bridgestone potenza re040's that came on mine are expensive as hell to replace. i too, was looking into the fuzions...


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodyears are about $70 - 90 higher per tire. If you can swing it, they are teh bewst from the reviews I've seem. Car and driver did a 10 best and they were top dog!


----------



## groos (May 16, 2007)

i am running the same tires with no problems. a bit more road noise than the goodyear tripletreads on my last car, but no complaints yet.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

well i had to bite the bullet. with around 26k miles on my OEM bridgestones i'll be getting a set of the fuzions for the goat. alignment issues ate the inside rear passenger's tire up. it was either the bluestreak tires they had at a really great price or the fuzions at a decent price. i'll take some pictures of the tire to show the wear. i just had the tires rotates 2k miles ago and all the inspection and crap done. the service place never even recommended an alignment.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

At work we sell and install Fusions no complaints other than wear out sooner than the customer expects but you get what you pay for.Also being a directional tread cross rotation is out so sometimes heal toe / cupping can be an issue.I think the weight of the GTO will not let that happen.The higher the treadwear number on the tire the higher the expected mileage is.You should be happy with them.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

at this point in time if they last more than a year i'll be very happy. the oem bridgestones lasted about a year. a few days shy of a year maybe...with about 25.800 miles. 30k miles would be prefect for this new set.


----------

